
Atom 1.26 - edmorley
https://blog.atom.io/2018/04/18/atom-1-26.html
======
VeejayRampay

      - Atom is good but...
      - Electron is heavy
      - It uses X GB of RAM on my machine    
      - It's cross platform though  
      - Beautiful website too!  
      - Why is Visual Studio Code so much better?   
      - It doesn't compare with [vim/emacs/nano/ed/Sublime Text]
    

This is a summary of 90% of the content of Atom release threads on HN.

~~~
giancarlostoro
> Why is Visual Studio Code so much better?

To be fair Microsoft has been building IDE tooling for a lot longer than
GitHub has been around so if VS Code was somehow worse than Atom I'd be
worried. I don't wanna get into Atom vs other editors but Atom does get some
things right that I wish VS Code would adopt, like changing settings has an
actual view vs just a JSON file.

~~~
djhartman
Yeah, VSCode’s solution is slightly better than hand editing JSON but Atom’s
handling of config is the best.

